# Model ≡ demand



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Fabulous article by @avoigt just published on Cleantechnica... True must read, well done Alex!! 

https://cleantechnica.com/2019/04/14/the-mystery-of-tesla-model-3-demand/


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Fabulous article by @avoigt just published on Cleantechnica... True must read, well done Alex!!
> 
> https://cleantechnica.com/2019/04/14/the-mystery-of-tesla-model-3-demand/


That's a good read with a lot of insight you don't get from a typical story.


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

"When the media writes about low Tesla deliveries in Q1 2019 compared to last quarter - negative 31% quarter over quarter while the company actually grew 110% compared to the same quarter a year ago - they actually point to a smaller tree not growing that fast in 3 months and do not look right and left and recognize that the forest has actually more than doubled its size."

What an incredible analogy to describe Tesla's growth YoY vs Q4 2018 &Q1 2019.


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

PEIEVGUY said:


> "When the media writes about low Tesla deliveries in Q1 2019 compared to last quarter - negative 31% quarter over quarter while the company actually grew 110% compared to the same quarter a year ago - they actually point to a smaller tree not growing that fast in 3 months and do not look right and left and recognize that the forest has actually more than doubled its size."
> 
> What an incredible analogy to describe Tesla's growth YoY vs Q4 2018 &Q1 2019.


I was going to go with" They actually point to a tree growing a bit slower without looking at the forest (other OEMs) and only see a few saplings and a few that died in the pot"


----------



## MartyF (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Russo said:


> Fabulous article by @avoigt just published on Cleantechnica... True must read, well done Alex!!
> 
> https://cleantechnica.com/2019/04/14/the-mystery-of-tesla-model-3-demand/


Truly great article. Very insightful and informative. So refreshing instead of the usual FUD put out by self-serving interests.


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

Along with the author, I have long contended that Tesla’s an energy and technology company first and foremost. Terrific article. Sent it to my investment folks who poo poo “Musk’s folly.” We’ll see who laughs last.


----------

